# Help with pig!!!!



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I got a pig last week and the breeder said he was 30 pounds but never gave us an age. I showed him to my 4H friend and they told me he shouldn't even be weaned yet and he was way too young and most likely only weight 15 pounds. She raises show pigs for fair. Anyway. My problem is I cannot get him to eat anything. I don't understand. He looked healthy when we got him and now he looks like skeleton draped with skin!!!!!! I'm so afraid he is going to die! I've never in my life had a pig. How can I get him to eat? I have tried goats milk with honey mixed with his pig pellets and cake mix. I've tried making a slop out of pig pellets and water and the cake mix and I bottle fed him today but he refuse to eat unless I cover his eyes. He did end up eating about 6 oz of the bottle then refused to swallow anymore. He is sooooo skinny it breaks my heart. 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

WOW so you showed a hog that small at fair? I would call the person you got the pig from for help.

I have a friend that has to bottle feed some of her hogs, so it might be that you need to do that. Sorry i just don't know about pigs.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

No I don't show him. He is a cross breed mutt pig that we will eventually butcher. I just got him and I have no idea what to do! By the way do pigs normally vomit? Cause he is doing that every time we feed him........

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know anything about pigs but that sure doesn't sound good. Is there someone local you can call to give you advice?


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

I have never had a pig vomit. I would call the person you got him from and ask them for advice, or take him to the vet. Pigs can be weaned very young, some of the large commercial hog raisers will wean as young as 2 weeks, but the pigs should be eating before they are weaned. Was your pig still on his mom when you got him? If he is vomiting his stomach must be upset, so I would be careful giving him milk as that could upset him worse... He needs food somehow, but if he is throwing it up that won't help him any. What does his poop look like? Pigs poop like dogs.

He might also be lonely, pigs do like company so that may be why he hasn't been eating much if he is depressed without having any friends.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I honestly think the issue is loneliness. I called the breeder and she wasn't any help. I gave him some pepto bismol and have been giving him bowls of milk. His poop is straight runny brown water.  he is even weaker today  are there any miracle old farmer pig remedies out there? I know it's a stretch but I don't know what to do.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

Don't have time for a long answer but give him SpectoGard (oral pig solution for pig scours found at Tractor Supply). What type of feed are you feeding? What type of milk? Pigs shouldn't vomit.


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

I have him some watermelon and I made a slop out of goats milk cake mix eggs mashed banana and karo syrup. He ate quite a bit of the watermelon and some of the slop. I also have him a stuffed animal to keep him company. Perked him up a bit I think. We don't have a tractor supply here and none of the feed stores have stuff for pigs other than pig feed pellets.

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## redmuttranch (Dec 28, 2012)

My pig died. I'm so heartbroken. 

Redmuttranch.weebly.com


----------



## erica4481 (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry you lost it


----------



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear you lost your piggy. Pigs are really not as hardy as most people think. Once they get sick it takes a lot for them to come back from it.


----------



## definitelyunknown (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm so sorry about you're pig ... I was going to tell you to try dog food... My pigs love it and ain't killed them yet but it's not like it's any good now.


----------

